# Answer This!!



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

View attachment 139093


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

165


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

MBR said:


> 165


 Care to explain mate?. How you have arrived at 165?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

11x15


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Though, the correct answer is not 165


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Shape =15

banana =4

clock = 3

answer 165

im shite at maths.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Though, the correct answer is not 165


 Hmmm.

@tomohawk


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> View attachment 139093


 2+3+3x11=88


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

JonSon said:


> 2+3+3x11=88


 Not correct mate


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

38?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I'm gonna send this to a guy I know. He has the golden ratio ting tattooed on his arm


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Not correct mate


 How then?


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

80


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

38


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

PanamaPower said:


> The answer is 67 if you follow the order of operations. 15x4+7


 Is that 7 for the clock?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I get 165.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

I see my bad 38. (2+3) + (3x11)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

PanamaPower said:


> I just realized that the last shape is different and actually 11 not 15. There are 11 sides to the polygons. 11x4+7


 Good point that I missed.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Care to explain mate?. How you have arrived at 165





Jatin Bhatia said:


> Care to explain mate?. How you have arrived at 165?


 15+15+15=45

4+4+15=23

4+3+3=10

3+4+4x15=165


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

67


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MBR said:


> Doh 15+
> 
> 15+15+15=45
> 
> ...


 Clocks show different times, bananas are different, as are the shapes.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

It's all about the brackets. Answer is 38. Just sat tapping my back.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

JonSon said:


> It's all about the brackets. Answer is 38. Just sat tapping my back.


 Agree.

I'll expose my raisin like testicles for all to see if the answer isn't 38


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

JonSon said:


> It's all about the brackets. Answer is 38. Just sat tapping my back.


 where you seeing brackets?


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Clocks show different times, bananas are different, as are the shapes.


 Lols I didnt notice the difference in symbols. To busy trying to be a clever clogs


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Eddias said:


> where you seeing brackets?


 In primary school maths class mate :whistling:

I hate these kind of things, seem to be popping up all over Face**** at the minute, going to keep deleting people who post them.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

All waiting on Op for the answer now, sticking with 80 for the moment,


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Eddias said:


> where you seeing brackets?


 It's simple mathematics that often gets forgotten.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@Jatin Bhatia am I getting my bollocks out or not? Put us out of our misery bro?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Eddias said:


> All waiting on Op for the answer now, sticking with 80 for the moment,


 Incorrect mate. Wait is over


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Eddias said:


> where you seeing brackets?


 :cool2:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> @Jatin Bhatia am I getting my bollocks out or not? Put us out of our misery bro?


 Let's get few more answers mate


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

4x11+2+4=50.

The clocks showing 3 are worth 3, so clocks showing 2 worth 2, 15 sided shape is 15, so an 11 sided shape, is worth 11, the rest is down to order of operandi or bedmas


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Let's get few more answers mate


 has anyone answered correctly?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> 67


 Please explain a bit how you got it


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Eddias said:


> has anyone answered correctly?


 Yes it's not 80.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

JonSon said:


> Yes it's not 80.


 guessed as much no wonder i left school as quick as i could lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Eddias said:


> has anyone answered correctly?


 165 and 80 are not correct ones.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

88


----------



## camo (Jan 12, 2017)

i get it to 88

2+3+3*11=88


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

camo said:


> i get it to 88
> 
> 2+3+3*11=88


 Numbers are right answer is wrong. 2 + 3 = 5. 3 x 11 = 33. 5 + 33 = 38 bingo.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

38. Clock is worth 2 and bananas 3 so thats 5. Then 3 bananas mulitplied by 11 is 33. Add them ****ers together and 38.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

also get38

3x11 +3+2

ignoring the fact that they can be tricky due to the changing shapes/numbers of objects, it amazing how many people dont know the order of maths


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

more i think about it going with the 38 taking those brackets into account and adding up the sides, means we are saved from the nut flash


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Have I just logged into the wrong forum?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> Have I just logged into the wrong forum?


 01101110 01101111


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

boutye911 said:


> 38. Clock is worth 2 and bananas 3 so thats 5. Then 3 bananas mulitplied by 11 is 33. Add them ****ers together and 38.


 How are you getting the bananas as 3.

X + X +15 = 23 so surly 2 bananas must = 8

And where are people seeing brackets on the picture.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

88

2 (o'clock) + 3 (bananas) + 3 (bananas) x 11 (sides)


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

the answer is GREEN


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> the answer is GREEN


 Seeing penis in banana ?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Denied said:


> How are you getting the bananas as 3.
> 
> X + X +15 = 23 so surly 2 bananas must = 8
> 
> And where are people seeing brackets on the picture.


 Look at the picture. On the bottom line there are only 3 bananas in the bunch. All the bottom pictures are different to the rest.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

BODMAS ****s.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Kill Kcal said:


> 67


 45 / 3 = 15

23 - 15 = 8 ; 8 / 2 = 4

10 - 4 = 6; 6/2 = 3

3 + 4 + 4 x 15 = 3 + 4 + 60 = 67

x has priority over +, first multiply then add


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Goranchero said:


> 45 / 3 = 15
> 
> 23 - 15 = 8 ; 8 / 2 = 4
> 
> ...


 best explanation of an incorrect answer ever!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> best explanation of an incorrect answer ever!


 Alternate would be 15 = 6 + 5 + 4

3 + 4 + 4 x ( 6 + 5) = 3 + 4 + 4 x 11 = 3 + 4 + 44 = 51

Edit: Jatin cheats, all pics different.

2 + 3 + 3 x ( 6 + 5 ) = 2 + 3 + 3 x 11 = 2 + 3 + 33 = 38


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Answer is 67

shapes are 15

banana is 4

clock is 3

4x15=60+4+3=67

banana x shape + clock + banana


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I hate these ****ing things, who cares.

No one knows what the value of the items are since they are not defined above, just because the banana is one less banana, does that mean its 75% of the original value? Same with the clock and the other thing.

You can assume based on logic of course, but why ****ing bother, what does it prove?!?!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> best explanation of an incorrect answer ever!


 Hahahahahahaha..ROFLMAO


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

is it 67

edited because i didnt see the multiply sign


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> is it 67
> 
> edited because i didnt see the multiply sign


 It's 67

(4×15)+3+4=67


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Hahahahahahaha..ROFLMAO


 67


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Will2309 said:


> Answer is 67
> 
> shapes are 15
> 
> ...


 equals one tasty clock!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> 45 / 3 = 15
> 
> 23 - 15 = 8 ; 8 / 2 = 4
> 
> ...


 This is correct, the answer is 67.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> This is correct, the answer is 67.












Bottom line does not show the same pics.

First line, hexagram/pentagram/square = 15 my presumption is that the pic is actually 6+5+4

Bottom line hexagram/pentagram 6+5= 11

Second line, four bananas = 4, bottom line three bananas = 3

Third line, three o'clock = 3, bottom line two o'clock = 2

2 + 3 + 3 x ( 6 + 5 ) = 2 + 3 + 3 x 11 = 2 + 3 + 33 = 38


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Bottom line does not show the same pics.
> 
> First line, hexagram/pentagram/square = 15 my presumption is that the pic is actually 6+5+4
> 
> ...


 Oh, you're right. Then it's just f**king illogical and stupid.

You could come up with some silly rule that works, but there's no telling if that's the only rule that works, so really any answer is correct.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Fina said:


> I hate these ****ing things, who cares.
> 
> No one knows what the value of the items are since they are not defined above, just because the banana is one less banana, does that mean its 75% of the original value? Same with the clock and the other thing.
> 
> You can assume based on logic of course, but why ****ing bother, what does it prove?!?!


 You are correct. Can not answer with information given.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Oh, you're right. Then it's just f**king illogical and stupid.
> 
> You could come up with some silly rule that works, but there's no telling if that's the only rule that works, so really any answer is correct.


 It is not important if you are right or wrong, what is important is that you have an elaborate and eloquent answer on the matter, any matter. Thats how I finished university and got a masters degree in financial management.


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

There is no answer as we do not know the value of the 3 banana shapes or the additional shape.

we can assume a value for each but we cannot know.

pointless exercise. At best it reveals that we do not check how many bananas in a bunch.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This is one of those things that you could come up with a number of different answers to based on different rules of maths. I think the idea is that if you at least notice the patterns and figure out what each thing means, you've done well.

One thing I think we can all agree on is, if the symbols on the last row were converted to numbers, the sum would read 2 + 3 + 3 + 11 = ??. Reading off the face of it, it looks like the answer is 88, but it's just the lack of parentheses or anything similar that causes the ambiguity.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

26


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

121?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tomahawk said:


> Oh, you're right. Then it's just f**king illogical and stupid.
> 
> You could come up with some silly rule that works, but there's no telling if that's the only rule that works, so really any answer is correct.


 It's completely logical but you need to look at the number of sides on the shapes, the times on the clocks and the numbers of bananas. Things that look the same initially actually aren't...


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Actually looking at it better I say 88


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Please explain a bit how you got it


 BIDMAS


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

40


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Alvin said:


> Actually looking at it better I say 88


 It's 38, as several people have explained.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

15 for the grey thing

4 for the banana

3 for the clock

4 x 15 = 60 + 3 + 4 = 67


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

It's 135


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I say it is 80


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

52


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Now I say 88 my final offer

2+3+3 x 11= 88


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Shaneyboy said:


> Now I say 88 my final offer
> 
> 2+3+3 x 11= 88


 That would be (2+3+3)×11, but there are no brackets.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

There is no correct answer as you can't assume the value of the last shape.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> There is no correct answer as you can't assume the value of the last shape.


 There is one logical answer, which I would argue is correct  .

(It requires a logical interpretation not just of the last shape but also the different bunches of bananas and clocks.)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

38.

(3x11) = 33.

2+3 = 5.

33 + 5 = 38.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> There is one logical answer, which I would argue is correct  .
> 
> (It requires a logical interpretation not just of the last shape but also the different bunches of bananas and clocks.)


 I would disagree as it isn't logical to assume a shape has any known value when it is presented in the way it is. The first line a value can be determined. But that shape at the end could represent anything and would be down to how an individual interpreted it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I would disagree as it isn't logical to assume a shape has any known value when it is presented in the way it is. The first line a value can be determined. But that shape at the end could represent anything and would be down to how an individual interpreted it


 Can you come up with a logical argument for any answer other than 38? If not I'd suggest that is THE answer.

(You seem to be missing that the logic extends to the different values for the bunches of bananas and clocks? This makes it all less ambiguous to me.)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I would disagree as it isn't logical to assume a shape has any known value when it is presented in the way it is. The first line a value can be determined. But that shape at the end could represent anything and would be down to how an individual interpreted it


 If something with 15 sides represent 15, 4 bananas represents 4 and a clock pointing at 3 o clock represents 3 then surely it's very logical that 11 sides = 11, 3 bananas = 3 and 2 o clock = 2


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's completely logical but you need to look at the number of sides on the shapes, the times on the clocks and the numbers of bananas. Things that look the same initially actually aren't...


 Why is it logical to add bananas and clocks? It isn't. The whole reason the equations work is because you can assume that each image is a closed entity, a "black box" that can be interpreted as a value in an algebraic equation.

When you start opening up the shapes and making assumptions about the values, then you're breaking logic and you're guessing. Yes if 4 bananas = 4 then 3 bananas probably equals 3, but then maybe not. You are assuming, from a single sample, that the function f(x) which gives you the value of x bananas, is f(x) = x.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Can you come up with a logical argument for any answer other than 38? If not I'd suggest that is THE answer.
> 
> (You seem to be missing that the logic extends to the different values for the bunches of bananas and clocks? This makes it all less ambiguous to me.)


 You go home at 6. The value of the clock is how much longer you have to work before you go home. So 3:00 is 3, and 2:00 is 4.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tomahawk said:


> You go home at 6. The value of the clock is how much longer you have to work before you go home. So 3:00 is 3, and 2:00 is 4.


 That requires 'information' not in the puzzle and so is impossible for anyone to 'work out'. Logic puzzles need to be solvable from the information provided.

The answer is 38, as @a.notherguy neatly summed up above.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

If you guys can't agree, what friggin hope has someone like myself got??!! :huh:


----------



## ScottyS (Jan 22, 2017)

67


----------



## ScottyS (Jan 22, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> Clocks show different times, bananas are different, as are the shapes.


 Didn't even notice that!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> That requires 'information' not in the puzzle and so is impossible for anyone to 'work out'. Logic puzzles need to be solvable from the information provided.
> 
> The answer is 38, as @a.notherguy neatly summed up above.





BLUE(UK) said:


> If you guys can't agree, what friggin hope has someone like myself got??!! :huh:


 Hahaha I agree, the answer is 38, I'm just being pedantic and pointing out why I don't really like these kind of problems.

It's more of a philosophical argument to be honest. Mathematically, 38 is sound.

The issue is that you can't confidently say that someone can't come up with another pattern that also works. I have the same problem with image-based IQ tests where you're supposed to say which image is next. I've seen plenty of these where you can come up with a perfectly good explanation for why either of 2 of the choices is correct.

You simply cannot prove that someone won't be able to come up with another perfectly logical explanation for the answer being 36. I get it, 3:00 corresponds to 3, and 2:00 corresponds to 2, but someone might come up with a perfectly different solution that also works.

Example: suppose that the 3:00 image is 15. Then what is the value of 2:00 ? One solution is to say that the value is the time, multiplied by 5, so if 3:00 is 15, then 2:00 is 10. Another perfectly logical solution is to say that it is afternoon and the 3:00 image is actually 15:00, so the 2:00 image is 14:00, so 14. So then which is the correct answer, 10 or 14? Both could be valid.

And you can't prove that there is no such ambiguity for this problem.

(Although admittedly, I'm overcomplicating the issue.. number of bananas, hours, and sides works perfectly and is obviously the answer here.)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I call it a 'draw'.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

38


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I would disagree as it isn't logical to assume a shape has any known value when it is presented in the way it is. The first line a value can be determined. But that shape at the end could represent anything and would be down to how an individual interpreted it


 Assuming a shape?. What's that?.

When we used to learn about shapes in our primary school, there were only two characteristics of a shape, how they look like and how many sides they have. Therefore, it's very logical here to count the sides in shapes while deriving the answer.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Assuming a shape?. What's that?.
> 
> When we used to learn about shapes in our primary school, there were only two characteristics of a shape, how they look like and how many sides they have. Therefore, it's very logical here to count the sides in shapes while deriving the answer.


 Your assuming the value of a shape based on its sides? So tell me what value an apple has? Or a cube? You choose to assume each side represents a value of 1?

Come off it! I'm not talking about primary school and trying to teach children how many sides a shape has, were adults now and unsurprisingly we all know that the world isn't as simple as to just assume stupid shit like this.

If you want to regress to your primary school feel free but please don't try to insult my intellect by telling me you have derived your 'logic' from anything more than an assumption.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Your assuming the value of a shape based on its sides? So tell me what value an apple has? Or a cube? You choose to assume each side represents a value of 1?
> 
> Come off it! I'm not talking about primary school and trying to teach children how many sides a shape has, were adults now and unsurprisingly we all know that the world isn't as simple as to just assume stupid shit like this.
> 
> If you want to regress to your primary school feel free but please don't try to insult my intellect by telling me you know the value of the shape drawn, when all you can do is merely assume based on a lesson you had in primary school


 Firstly, not intended for an insult mate. Reference of Primary school was with respect to where i learned about the shapes. Was not a taunt  . Apologies if i make you feel offended.

Now, coming to the point. Primary Shapes are determined on the basis of number of sides, length and breadth, and angles. Here the shapes in the puzzle were all related to Sides. We can easily determine that which shape is hexagon, square and pentagon. All these primary shapes have a name either because of number of sides or side's length and breadth.

Therefore, square was missing in the last line that has four sides , so it was coming out to be 11.

The correct answer is 38.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Firstly, not intended for an insult mate. Reference of Primary school was with respect to where i learned about the shapes. Was not a taunt  . Apologies if i make you feel offended.
> 
> Now, coming to the point. Primary Shapes are determined on the basis of number of sides, length and breadth, and angles. Here the shapes in the puzzle were all related to Sides. We can easily determine that which shape is hexagon, square and pentagon. All these primary shapes have a name either because of number of sides or side's length and breadth.
> 
> ...


 Sorry mate I'm working long hours on nights and just read it wrong!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Sorry mate I'm working long hours on nights and just read it wrong!


 No worries


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> The correct answer is 38.


 A lot of disappointed people here today, only @Skye666 gets to see my nutsack today...as usual...the rest of you will have to use your imagination.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Fina said:


> I hate these ****ing things, who cares.
> 
> No one knows what the value of the items are since they are not defined above, just because the banana is one less banana, does that mean its 75% of the original value? Same with the clock and the other thing.
> 
> You can assume based on logic of course, but why ****ing bother, what does it prove?!?!


 We are assuming the values as stated the above , why can't the bananas be buy 3 get 1 free, in which case both sets of bananas would be same value :huh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> A lot of disappointed people here today, only @Skye666 gets to see my nutsack today...as usual...the rest of you will have to use your imagination.


 Like I told u when u sent the pic gazza...not all that...I'm out.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I knew it was 38...u lot are so dumb :whistling:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I got a reply finally. This is how he worked it out


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0860.PNG


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

Benny_01 said:


> View attachment 139167


 4


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DaveC said:


> 4


 Fan with 3 blades could be represented by -2


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Fan with 3 blades could be represented by -2


 It could but then you'll be left with a fractional answer which doesn't look pretty so isn't logical :tongue:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DaveC said:


> It could but then you'll be left with a fractional answer which doesn't look pretty so isn't logical :tongue:


 Well no as the fan with 2 blades might be 10 or 8 or 526............................


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Well no as the fan with 2 blades might be 10 or 8 or 526............................


 Or more logically 2^(2/3) :thumb


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DaveC said:


> Or more logically 2^(2/3) :thumb


 Base of fan could be 1 and each fan could be -1.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Benny_01 said:


> View attachment 139167


 4


----------

